# anyone having embryo donation?



## Sorley (Apr 5, 2007)

After failed FET embryo donation was suggested to me.  Anyone else doing this?

Sorley


----------



## Arliparli (Feb 9, 2008)

I dont know of anyone Sorley x x


----------

